# plastic surgery



## mybell (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello there, I am new to this site. I am travelling to Manzanillo, Mexico from Nov. to March/2014. I am wondering if anyone has had plastic surgery done in Colima. Does anyone know a good plastic surgeon in or around Colima. 
Thank you,
mybell


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Better than asking on a forum, look for the surgeons who are advertising their services. 

Find out how they are licensed, how long they've been practicing, where they have admitting privileges, and find out about those hospitals.

Just like any other country, the docs who graduated from bigger universities, did their residencies at more prestigious hospitals and have been in practice for longer, but not long enough that they might be getting too old for such a delicate sub-specialty, THESE are the ones you want to home in on.

Cross privileges with hospitals in the US doesn't hurt, either, nor does it if they present clinicals for their peers, both US and Mexican, on areas of their specialty.

Best of luck!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Since Mexico CIty is just about 1.5 hr flight, I consider that close enough 

I would suggest you look for a good surgeon in Mexico City


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> Since Mexico CIty is just about 1.5 hr flight, I consider that close enough
> 
> I would suggest you look for a good surgeon in Mexico City


Or look in Guadalajara. Closer, but still large enough to have lots of good surgeons and hospitals. Colima is a pretty small place.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

There are a number of surgeons, plastic and otherwise, who practice in Guad, and train at well respected hospitals in the US. 

If I were contemplating cosmetic surgery, one of them is who I'd be looking for.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Being a chilango myself, I have to insist in Mexico City


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> There are a number of surgeons, plastic and otherwise, who practice in Guad, and train at well respected hospitals in the US.
> 
> If I were contemplating cosmetic surgery, one of them is who I'd be looking for.


There are also lots of surgeons in the US who trained in Guadalajara.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

And the largest Hospitals, Medicine schools, Health MInistery are in Mexico City


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

mybell said:


> Hello there, I am new to this site. I am travelling to Manzanillo, Mexico from Nov. to March/2014. I am wondering if anyone has had plastic surgery done in Colima. Does anyone know a good plastic surgeon in or around Colima.
> Thank you,
> mybell


What type of plastic surgery are you considering? For some procedures, you're likely to find someone to do what you want, successfully. For other procedures, it might be best to have the procedure done "at home." Mexico City, Guadalajara and Monterrey are cities in which I'd confine my search ... if I was interested in plastic surgery in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> What type of plastic surgery are you considering? For some procedures, you're likely to find someone to do what you want, successfully. For other procedures, it might be best to have the procedure done "at home." Mexico City, Guadalajara and Monterrey are cities in which I'd confine my search ... if I was interested in plastic surgery in Mexico.


California has a long list of Medical Schools in Mexico (and other countries) certified to train California physicians and surgeons.

Welcome to the Medical Board of California - Medical Schools Recognized by the Medical Board of California

Medical schools that teach a specialty are sometimes a good place to find competent doctors.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree with Gary. Mexico City is where I would look for any surgery. I had my lasic done in Monterrey, but that was minor. My 2nd child was born in Monterrey, but it was an easy labor.

Our 3rd child will be born in Mexico City and from my experience (DF vs Monterrey), I would choose DF. I have seen many hospitals here (Dalinde, ABC, Medica Sur, and Los Angeles) and they are all top notch. For plastic surgery, maybe you should pick up a newstand tabloid here in Mexico City that have all of the "stars" and "politicians" with botched surgery (done in Mexico) and ask them where NOT to go. Either that or hang out in Santa Fe mall, Andaras mall, Polanco, or Interlomas and just wait 5 minutes for some ugly duck to walk by with their misfortune carved into their face or chest.

To be honest, I have seen more botched plastic surgery here in Mexico than any other country.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Conor, if you do your own due diligence prior to having cosmetic surgery, instead of relying on testimonials, you should have a better idea of who is and isn't safe.

One of the issues in MX is that it's just plain less expensive for this non-covered surgery, so cheap Americans and Canadians go down there to have surgery, and some are (I'm going to say it) stupid enough to shop on price instead of quality.

I've looked at some of the sites for doctors in Guad, more for ortho for my husband than cosmetic. MANY of them graduated from well respected US universities, as well as doing their residencies there. And, again, many of them offer clinics that have been approved by various medical boards in the US for licensing contact hours.

THOSE are the docs I'd be looking at, if I were looking to get something lifted.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> ... so cheap Americans and Canadians go down there to have surgery, and some are (I'm going to say it) stupid enough to shop on price instead of quality.


True.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I would be very careful about having plastic surgery in Mexico. In the past I worked for plastic surgeons in Houston (2nd most in the U.S.) and we had many patients from Mexico who needed revisions due to bad surgeries and these were mostly wealthy people as well. So make sure you get referrals from those who have actually had surgery rather than testimonials, etc.
Most of the wealthy Mexicans still come to the U.S. (primarily Houston) to have plastic surgery for that very reason. It seems PS has not progressed as with other procedures in Mexico such as bariatric or eye surgery or dental.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

mes1952 said:


> I would be very careful about having plastic surgery in Mexico. In the past I worked for plastic surgeons in Houston (2nd most in the U.S.) and we had many patients from Mexico who needed revisions due to bad surgeries and these were mostly wealthy people as well. So make sure you get referrals from those who have actually had surgery rather than testimonials, etc.
> Most of the wealthy Mexicans still come to the U.S. (primarily Houston) to have plastic surgery for that very reason. It seems PS has not progressed as with other procedures in Mexico such as bariatric or eye surgery or dental.


You worked for plastic surgeons, in what capacity? For how long? 
So that we could take into consideration for the value of your comment.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Taking the errors that are seen in one clinic in one city in the US as a cross section of the skill sets of the surgeons in an entire country is illogical.

It follows the same thought process as used by psychiatrists back in the 50's and 60's. The only gay and lesbian people they saw in their practices were suffering from neuroses or psychoses. They determined, from that fact, that the fact of being gay or lesbian was what caused the neurosis or psychosis. Of course, all the heterosexual people they saw in their practices also had neuroses or psychoses, and they didn't extrapolate that heterosexuality caused the other issues.

There are, I'm certain, a large number of people who have had bad outcomes from plastic surgery, even with the very best US surgeons. Meg Ryan had silicone injections in her lips, years ago, and looked like a clown. No one extrapolated from that fact, that "plastic surgery in (blank country) was more progressed than in the US."

One needs not only a small set of data, but the actual numbers against which the data are being compared, before making such sweeping statements.

Me, I don't care, one way or another; I have no plans for cosmetic surgery in any country. The only thing I might consider is blepharoplasty, if my visual fields go the way of my dad's. 

I just cringe at logical inconsistency presented as fact.

I engage in logical inconsistency frequently, but I'm clear that my feelings are just that, feelings, not fact.


----------

